# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > المنتدى القانوني >  >  قانون مكافحة الثراء الحرام والمشبوه لسنة 1989م

## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
قانون مكافحة الثراء الحرام والمشبوه لسنة 1989
(18/10/1989)
الفصل الأول
أحكام تمهيدية
اسم القانون.
1ـ يسمى هذا القانون ، "قانون مكافحة الثراء الحرام والمشبوه لسنة 1989 " . 
إلغاء واستثناء. 
2ـ يلغى قانون مكافحة الثراء الحرام لسنة 1983 ، على ألا يترتب على إلغائه إلغاء اللوائح التى صدرت بموجب أحكامه ، وأن تظل اللوائح المذكورة سارية كما لو كانت قـد صدرت بمقتضى أحكام هذا القانون، وتعدل أو تلغى وفقا لها . 
تفسير.
3ـ فى هذا القانون مالم يقتض السياق معنى آخر :
" الإدارة " يقصد بها إدارة مكافحة الثراء الحرام والمشبوه، التى يتم انشاؤها بموجب أحكام المادة 4(1) ،
" إقرار الذمة " يقصد به ذلك الإقرار، الذى يبين فيه المقر كل ما يملكه سواء كان نقداً أو منقولاً أو ثابتاً ، ويشمل ذلك كل دخل دورى أو طارئ يدخل فى ذمته، مع بيان سببه ومصدره ،
" الثراء الحرام " يقصد به ذلك الثراء المنصوص عليه فى المادة 6، 
"الثراء المشبوه" يقصـد به ذلك الثراء المنصوص عليه فى المادة 7 ،
"اللجنة " يقصد بها لجنة فحص اقرارات الذمة التى يتم إنشاؤها بمقتضى أحكام المادة 10(1) ،
" المال " يقصـد به كل مال سواء كان نقداً أو منقولاً أو ثابتاً ،
"الموظف العام" يكون له ذات التفسير الممنوح له فى المادة 3 من القانون الجنائى لسنة 1991 ،
" الربا " يقصد به الزيادة على رأس المال خالية من مقابل ولا يعتبر التأجيل مقابلاً ،
"ربا الفضل " وهو بيع النقود بالنقود أو الطعـام بالطعـام مع الزيادة ،
"ربا النسيئة " هو الزيادة المشروطة التى يأخذها الدائن فى الدين نظير التأجيل .  

الفصل الثانى
إدارة مكافحة الثراء الحرام والمشبوه
إنشاء إدارة مكافحةالثراء الحــرام والمشبوه وفروعها. 
4 ـ (1) تنشأ بوزارة العدل إدارة تسمى "إدارة مكافحة الثراء الحرام والمشبوه" لتنفيذ الاختصاصات وممارسة السلطات المنصوص عليها فى المادة 5 . 
(2) يجوز لوزير العدل أن ينشئ أى فروع للإدارة فى أى من الولايات بالبلاد. 
اختصاصات الإدارة. 
5ـ تكون للإدارة الاختصاصات والسلطات الآتية :
(أ ) تلقى :
(أولاً) إقرارات الذمة ،
(ثانياً) الشكاوى المتعلقة بالثراء الحرام أو المشبوه المقدمة من أى شخص إما إليها رأسا أو المحالة إليها من جانب وزير العدل أو أى قاض أو الضابط المسئول عن نقطة الشرطة ،
(ب) التحقيق فى الشكاوى المذكورة فى الفقرة (أ) (ثانياً) وإتخاذ ما تراه مناسباً من الإجراءات حيالها ،
(ج) أن تحقق من تلقاء ذاتها مع أى شخص إذا اتضح لها انه مشتبه فى إثرائه ثراءً حراماً أو مشبوهاً ،
(د ) إحالة إقرارات الذمة إلي اللجنة بغرض فحصها ،
(هـ) فحص إقرارات الذمة المقدمة من الأشخاص المنصوص عليهم فى المادة 9(1)(هـ) ،
(و) ممارسة سلطات وزير العدل المنصوص عليها فى قانونى الإجراءات الجنائية لسنة 1991 وتنظيم وزارة العدل لسنة 1983 التى يفوضها هو فى ممارستها . 

الفصل الثالث
الثراء الحرام والمشبوه
تعريف الثراء الحرام.  
6ـ يقصد بالثراء الحرام كل مال يتم الحصول عليه بأى من الطرق الآتية :
(أ ) من المال العام بدون عوض أو بغبن فاحش أو بالمخالفة لأحكام القوانين ،أو القرارات التى تضبط سلوك العمل فى الوظيفة العامة ،
(ب) إستغلال سلطة الوظيفة العامة ، أو نفوذها بوجه ينحرف بها من الأغراض المشروعة والمصالح العامة ،
(ج) الهدية المقدرة التى لا يقبلها العرف أو الوجدان السليم أو القرض لأى موظف عام من جانب أى شخص له أى مصلحة مرتبطة بالوظيفة العامة أو ممن يتعاملون معها ،
(د ) نتيجة لمعاملات ربوية بكافة صورها أو معاملات وهمية أو صورية تخالف الأصول الشرعية للمعاملات .  
تعريف الثراء المشبوه. 
7ـ يقصد بالثراء المشبوه كل مال يطرأ على أى شخص ولا يستطيع بيان أى وجه مشروع لاكتسابه . 
تقديم الشكاوى.
8ـ (1) يجوز لأى شخص أن يقدم الشكوى إلى الإدارة أو وزير العدل أو قاض أو الضابط المسئول عن نقطة الشرطة بأن أى شخص بعينه ، قد أثرى ثراءً حراماً أو مشبوهاً ، على أن يخطر المجلس بالشكوى فى جميع الحالات .
(2) إذا تم تقديم الشكوى المنصوص عليها فى البند (1) إلى وزير العدل أو أى قاض أو الضابط المسئول عن نقطة الشرطة فيجب عليه أن يحيلها الى الإدارة .  

الفصل الرابع
إقرارات الذمة
تقديم إقرارات الذمة.
9ـ (1) يجب على كل شخص من الأشخاص الآتى بيانهم أن يقدم للإدارة إقراراً بذمته والأشخاص هم : 
(أ ) رئيس الجمهورية ونائبيه ومستشاريه والوزراء ووزراء الدولة وأى شخص يشغل أى منصب بدرجة وزير ووزير دولة وولاة الولايات ونوابهم ومعتمدى المحليات وأى شخص آخر يقرر رئيس الجمهورية إضافته ،
(ب) رئيس القضاء ووزير العدل والمراجع العام والقضاة والمستشارون القانونيون بوزارة العدل والمراجعون بديوان المراجعة القومى ،
(ج) شاغلو الوظائف القيادية العليا وفقا للتفسير الممنوح لهذه الوظائف فى قانون الخدمة المدنية القومية لسنة 2007 ،
(د ) ضباط قوات الشعب المسلحة والقوات النظامية الأخرى من ذوى الرتب التى يقررها رئيس الجمهورية لهذا الغرض ، 
(هـ) شاغلو أى وظائف عامة أخرى أو يقررها لهذا الغرض الوزير المختص أو والى الولاية ، بحسب الحال ، بالتشاور مع وزير العدل .
(2) يجب أن يشمل إقرار الذمة المنصوص عليه فى البند (1) ذمة زوج المقر مالم يكن ممن تشملهم أحكام البند المذكور كما يشمل كذلك أولاده القصر .
(3) تقدم إقرارات الذمة من الأشخاص المنصوص عليهم فى البند (1) إلى الإدارة على الوجه الآتى :
(أ ) إقرار انتقالى بالذمة يقدم خلال شهر واحد من تاريخ العمل بهذا القانون أو تاريخ الالتحاق بالخدمة ،
(ب) إقرار سنوى بالذمة يقدم خلال شهر واحد من إنقضاء سنة كاملة على تقديم الإقرار السابق ،
(ج) الإقرار النهائى بالذمة يقدم خلال ثلاثة اشهر من تاريخ إنتهاء الخدمة . 
لجـنة فحص إقرارات الذمة. 
10ـ (1) تنشأ لجنة تسمى ، " لجنة فحص إقرارات الذمة " وذلك لفحص إقرارات الذمة ، التى تحيلها إليها الإدارة ، وفقاً لأحكام المادة 5(د ) . 
(2) تشكل اللجنة على الوجه الآتى :
(أ ) وزير العدل ،رئيساً
(ب) أربعة أعضاء ، يعينهم رئيس الجمهورية .
(3) فى حالة فحص إقرار الذمة ، المقدم من وزير العدل ، يترأس اللجنة رئيس القضاء .
(4) يكون فحص إقرارات الذمة ، الذى تجريه اللجنة ، بغرض التثبت من صحتها ، وتقديم تقرير للإدارة ، بنتيجة الفحص ، تبين فيه ما اذا كان أى من مقدمى الإقرارات ، قد أثرى ثراءً حراماً ، أو مشبوهاً فى فترة توليه منصبه . 
عقوبة رفض تقديم إقرار الذمة وإيراد بيانات كاذبة أوناقصة فيه. 
11ـ يعاقب كل شخص ، يرفض تقديم إقرار الذمة ، أو يورد فيه أى بيانات يعلم أنها كاذبة ، أو ناقصة ، بالسجن لمدة لا تتجاوز ستة أشهر ، أو الغرامة ، أو العقوبتين معاً . 

سرية إقرارات الذمة والشكاوى وعقوبة إفشاء البيانات الواردة بها. 
12ـ (1) تعتبر جميع إقرارات الذمة ، والشكاوى ، بشأن مخالفة أحكام هذا القانون ، أسراراً ، ولا يجوز لأى شخص ، ممن يتلقونها ، أو يتداولونها ، أو يفحصونها ، أو يحققون بشأنها ، أو يحفظونها ، أن يفشى أى بيان ، ورد بها .
(2) يعاقب كل شخص يخالف أحكام البند (1) ، بموجب أحكام المادة 55 ، من القانون الجنائى لسنة 1991 .  

الفصل الخامس
أحكام ختامية
التحلل من الثراء الحرام والمشبوه. 
13ـ (1) يجوز لكل شخص أثرى ثراءً حراماً أو مشبوهاً أو ساعد فى الحصول عليه أن يحلل نفسه هو أو زوجه أو أولاده القصر فى أى مرحلة قبل فتح الدعوى الجنائية ضده .
(2) لأغراض البند (1) يتم التحلل : 
(أ ) برد المال موضوع الثراء الحرام أو المشبوه وبيان الكيفية التى تم بها الإثراء ، أو
(ب) ببيان الكيفية التى تم بها الإثراء بالنسبة الى الشخص الذى ساعد فى ذلك . 

الحجز على الثراء الحرام والمشبوه ومصادرته. 
14 ـ يجوز للمحكمة أن تحجز على المال موضوع الثراء الحرام أو المشبوه ويجب عليها أن تأمر بمصادرته لمصلحة الحكومة عند الإدانة أو ثبوت الثراء المشبوه بحسب الحال . 

عقوبة الثراء الحرام.
15 ـ يعاقب كل شخص يثرى ثراءً حراماً بالسجن لمدة لا تجاوز عشر سنوات أو غرامة لا تجاوز ضعف مبلغ المال موضوع الثراء الحرام أو العقوبتين معاً . 
عزل الموظف العام وفصله. 
16ـ يعزل كل موظف عام تتم إدانته بالثراء الحرام أو يثبت ضده الثراء المشبوه أو يفصل من منصبه بحسب الحال . 
تطبيق.
17ـ (1) تطبق أحكام الفصل الثانى من الباب الثالث والمادة 107 من القانون الجنائى لسنة 1991 على الجرائم التى ترتكب بالمخالفة لأحكام هذا القانون . 
(2) يجوز الوعد بوقف تنفيذ العقوبة فى جريمة الربا لأى من المتهمين فيها سواء كان شاهداً أو كاتباً أو معطياً أو آخذاً لها .
(3) لإثبات جريمة الربا تقبل أقوال أى متهم ضد الآخر كما تقبل قرائن الأحوال وكافة الظروف والملابسات الأخرى . 
المحكمة المختصة .
18ـ تختص المحكمة الجنائية الأولى أو أى محكمة أعلى أو تكون مختصة وفقاً لأحكام أى قانون بنظر الجرائم التى ترتكب بالمخالفة لأحكام هذا القانون . 
سلطة إصدار اللوائح والأوامر. 
19ـ يجوز لوزير العدل أن يصدر اللوائح والأوامر اللازمة لتنفيذ أحكام هذا القانون ، ومع عدم الإخلال بعموم ما تقدم ، يجوز له أن ينص فى اللوائح أو الأوامر المذكورة على المسائل الآتية : 
(أ ) تحديد نماذج إقرارات الذمة ،
(ب) تنظيم كيفية :
(أولاً) تسلم إقرارات الذمة ،
(ثانياً) حفظ المستندات ، 
(ج ) تنظيم :
(أولاً) دفاتر تسجيل إقرارات الذمة ،
(ثانياً) أعمال التحقيق والفحص
*

----------

